# Handrail extensions A117.1, IBC 1012 & ABA



## tbz (Jan 14, 2011)

Good evening all,

We are working on a federal building and the handrail terminations have become sort of a problem, the stone guy built the landing 12" shorter than they were suppose to.

Hence, I am looking for input on compliance with the 12" min.

It is only because of alignment issues on this historical building that I am even asking.

Please give comments. Thank you in advance.....


----------



## tbz (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok,

12 views no comments, let me ask it a different way, I placed a sketch of 505.10.1 diagram below for all to compare between the two sketches for my question.

The code says that handrail extensions at the top and bottom of ramps "shall extend horizontally 12" minimum..."  In A117.1 & the ABA the below diagram is printed for reference.  In the IBC, a similar diagram is published in the commentary.

From your reading of the code and from your review of the diagrams, does the extension in my first drawing required to be 12" were

1.    I have noted 12-3/8"

2.    I have noted 9-5/8"






Sketch from www.ada.gov

Thank you


----------



## Code Neophyte (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems like we've had similar discussions regarding handrail extensions, and where unusual circumstances exist, (almost) all were in agreement that a modification could be granted.  Speaking for myself, were this to be submitted to me _prior to installation_ with a written request for a modification, I would assent.  In my view, it meets the intent (extending beyond the run of the ramp), but lacks 2-3/8" of meeting the prescriptive length.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 15, 2011)

Handrail extensions are only required when the handrails are not continuous between flights or on required accessible egress stairs. If there is an accessible egress near by you might not need extensions if only one flight. If this is a government building I'm sure it is fully accessible.

2006IBC *1007.1 Accessible Means Of Egress* does not require more than 2 accessible egress from a building and none for an existing building.


----------



## tbz (Jan 15, 2011)

Admin delete blank post please


----------



## tbz (Jan 15, 2011)

This ramp and stair are being installed to comply with ADA requirements.

Here is the plan view, the ramp has a total of 8" of rise, as you can see by my notes the stone work was not installed per the drawings.  The top and bottom were pushed out making the ramp longer.  This would not normally be a problem except now at the top of the ramp my turn to the steps now starts before my matching handrail on the other side is suppose to end, thus off setting the post alignment.  A bit of a conflict with a historical building.  Special stone order and set already.

The plan reviewer marked up the shorter extensions on the original print, but I am looking to see if others felt there might be some wiggle room here before I hand in my drawings.


----------

